# small pressure pot



## wbstroud (Feb 7, 2013)

I am not sure if this question has been asked before but since I am new here here goes. Can a small paint pot ( I have 1and 2 quart pots already.) Be used to cast pen blanks? Wish I had not given away the 1 and 3 gallon pressure pots I already had! Thanks in advance, William


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Feb 7, 2013)

What are the preasure ratings on these pots?  I hope it is high enough so you can use them.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 7, 2013)

Shape, size and the pressure ratings would be the considerations. along with the style of molds you will use. Which will be dictated by the size of the mouth/opening of the pot.
:clown:


----------



## wbstroud (Feb 8, 2013)

The small pressure pots are rated for up to 60lbs. How much pressure is really needed? I am new to casting and I am trying to get alot of info before I get started. Thanks, William


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Feb 8, 2013)

I use 30-40lbs for pictures and stamps. 50-60lbs on snake skins. I would guess 30-50lbs should be good on most items. Like it was said earlier if it will fit I would put it in and give it a shot. I wouldn't push the max rating because you would start to make a bomb instead of a pen. Good luck blank making is just as much fun as making the pens.


----------

